# Grizzly Closing Store



## jim18655 (Sep 12, 2015)

Grizzly is closing the Muncy, PA store. Close out sale on tools in stock started and tent sale items go on sale in store starting the 14th. Sorry to see them leave my area. It was always a nice day out.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 12, 2015)

Interesting. Maybe they just can't compete with that 'used, machine-rich' part of the country?


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 12, 2015)

This sucks.

Grizzly was always my backup-plan if I couldn't find a used. small mill locally.  The Muncy location is only a 2 hr drive for me.

https://www.grizzly.com/events/2015/09/PA-Moving-Sale


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2015)

If they want to effectively tap into the North East market ,they should have opened or moved the store closer to the NY, NJ, CT "Tristate" area. An hours drive away, opposed to a 3+ hour drive would make a huge difference.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 12, 2015)

And have 2-3x the operational costs/taxes? That corner of the country is just stupidly expensive. No offense to those of us who live up there though. 

I inferred from the original post that they were just closing the doors, but it appears they are simply moving to a (likely) more cost effective venue.


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 12, 2015)

The Grizzly stores are just an extension of the large, onsite warehouse.  The north-east warehouse isn't moving, it will cease to be.  

They will now have just two locations, the west-coast store/warehouse in Washington and the (even) bigger store/warehouse in Missouri.


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 12, 2015)

They're supposed to be shutting down and moving everything to the  Missouri location. They also have a large distribution center at the Muncy location.


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 12, 2015)

No store, no warehouse.

http://www.sungazette.com/page/cont...y-site--impacting-about-70-jobs.html?nav=5011

I guess everything going to the east coast will come from MO.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> And have 2-3x the operational costs/taxes? That corner of the country is just stupidly expensive. No offense to those of us who live up there though.


Yes they would have to spend a bit more on overhead but the exposure to the 18+ million people that live within a 50 mile radius of NYC would mean many more sales. They wouldn't need to have a huge warehouse here, just a showroom. I for one, would never by any major machine without seeing it first, in person.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 12, 2015)

I would guess that 95% of their business is internet sales, so maintaining a showroom just doesn't make fiscal sense.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Bellingham showroom here close too... there is never more than a few customers in the store whenever I visit.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 12, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> I would guess that 95% of their business is internet sales, so maintaining a showroom just doesn't make fiscal sense.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Bellingham showroom here close too... there is never more than a few customers in the store whenever I visit.



Well the Bellingham store is near the Canadian frontier, I'm not sure they have indoor plumbing up there yet.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 12, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> Yes they would have to spend a bit more on overhead but the exposure to the 18+ million people that live within a 50 mile radius of NYC would mean many more sales. They wouldn't need to have a huge warehouse here, just a showroom. I for one, would never by any major machine without seeing it first, in person.



Bill is correct, if you get anywhere near the NE they latch onto you like vampire bats and suck you dry. There's a reason businesses packed up and fled out of there to North Carolina and Texas. Here's a taste of NY, property taxes on a $65,000 house...wait for it...$4,450 a year  If they put a warehouse in NY they would get audited yearly and forced to pay sales tax on every out of state internet sale. I lived in NY for 10 years and NJ for 2 years, its a beautiful area of the country I love it there but damn the taxes are insane. If you go to the bank and get a loan to buy a house...they tax the loan and its not a couple hundred dollar processing fee your talking $3,600 on a $250k loan. If you decide to refinance the house a couple years later, yeah they slam you again for the full amount .


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2015)

You are correct, the taxes around here are insane, in some places even worse than your example. However, it doesn't stop other companies like Harbor Fright from doing business here. 

One thing I can say for sure, there are no $65,000 houses in a 50 mile radius of NYC.


----------

